# bantam sexing



## maryshens (Nov 25, 2014)

these are my two bantams, they are 3 and a half weeks old. I believe one is a porcelain dutch and the other a buttercup OEGB? what gender do you think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am absolutely guessing but with those combs I would think boys.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree, at that age, but time will tell.

It's very difficult with 2 different breeds. When they're all the same breed it's easier to tell at an early age.
I had a mixed flock of 17 breeds once and had a buff cochin I thought was a pullet till the other cockerels started attacking it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cochins can keep you guessing even when you have a flock of them. The same way Silkies will.


----------

